# New Moderator



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

hey everybody, id like to introduce myself, my name is duncan lippert and im your new moderator, i live in oklahoma county oklahoma, just about 10 miles north of oklahoma city. Ive turkey hunted for a few years a learn more everytime i go out, im in a few shooting clubs, and hunting is my life, from october 19th through february 15th, through these dates, im not home one time on the weekend, anyway, lets keep the cussing to a minimum, after all, its not just adults who view these forums, and lets respect each others opinions, anyway, im new to this moderator stuff, so bare with me if i screw up :beer: 
duncan


----------

